# Hurricane Sandy October 2012



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 29, 2012)

Map of projected storm track:

Google Crisis Map


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 29, 2012)

*New Crisis Response maps feature preparedness information for Hurricane Sandy*
Google Crisis Maps
Sunday 10/28/2012 

Already responsible for a reported 41 deaths across the Caribbean,  late-season Hurricane Sandy is expected to make landfall again early  this week on the East Coast of the United States.

Some are calling the hurricane “Frankenstorm” due to its potential mix  of both winter and tropical cyclone weather. Regardless of what you call  it, we hope that you get the information you need to make preparations  and stay safe if you are in the area. It has the potential to be one of  the worst storms the area has seen in decades.

The Google Crisis Response team has assembled a Hurricane Sandy map to help you track the storm’s progress and provide updated emergency information.  

_View larger map_.​
 On the map, you’ll find the following emergency preparedness information: 


*Location tracking*, including the hurricane’s current and forecasted paths, courtesy of the NOAA-National Hurricane Center
*Public alerts*, including evacuation notices, storm warnings, and more, via weather.gov and earthquake.usgs.gov
*Radar and cloud imagery* from weather.com and the U.S. Naval Research Laboratory
*Evacuation information* and routes
*Shelters* and recovery centers will appear as they become operational
*Storm footage* and storm-related YouTube videos, curated by Storyful

 We’ve also launched a map specific to New York City, featuring evacuation zone information from NYC Open Data, open shelters, weather information and live webcams.  

_View larger map_.​
 You can easily share and embed these maps on your website — just hit the  “Share” button at the top of the map to get the HTML code. We’ll  continue to update these maps as more information becomes available.

_Posted by Ka-Ping Yee, Software Engineer, Google Crisis Response_


----------



## Retired (Oct 29, 2012)

Watching the news reports on CNN this afternoon show a storm a lot more severe than the one we experienced a few days ago as it skirted Florida by 200 miles to the east.

Central Florida received some wind, but the gusts didn't exceed 45 mph with occasional heavy rain.  There was some flooding in Daytona, with some beach erosion along the coast South of Melbourne, but nothing like we are seeing shaping up in the Northeast.

What is the expectation in Ottawa, because the current path seems to be turning North following landfall.

Is anyone on the Forum along the Eastern Seaboard where the hurricane is making landfall?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 29, 2012)

It looks like the worst is going to hit west, south, and east of Ottawa, those areas closer to waterways like the Great Lakes or the St. Lawrence River. Here, we're probably looking at some rain and winds of up to 60-80 kph (35-50 mph). Niagara, Toronto, and Montreal will be harder hit though.


----------



## AmZ (Oct 29, 2012)

Wishing all North Americans safe! Scary stuff.


----------



## Retired (Oct 29, 2012)

How about that crane that has toppled on top of the 80 storey hi rise tower in New York One57

The New York Times recently called it a ?global billionaires? club? because the nine full-floor apartments near the top have all been sold to billionaires. Among them are two duplexes under contract for more than $90 million each.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 29, 2012)

That is scary. mg: I'm just waiting for the high wind and heavy snow and power outage here.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 29, 2012)

The projected storm track keeps changing, shifting toward the east. Looks like Toronto and Niagara will be largely spared the center of the storm.

For a while it looked like it was shifting north to Kanata, just north west of Ottawa but now it's shifted again south of Kemptville and veering east toward Quebec. If it doesn't shift again, it looks like it will track north of Montreal and then further east.

Really, our area looks like it's going to be spared the worst of it. If you plotted a course for the least populated areas, you'd get the current course.


----------



## Banned (Oct 29, 2012)

It really needs to pick a direction and just stick with it.  I have plans tomorrow that involve trying to get to Ottawa and it really isn't making it easy.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 29, 2012)

I think Sandy is a she.


----------



## Banned (Oct 29, 2012)

Sandy the androgynous hurricane.


----------



## gooblax (Oct 30, 2012)

Look at me, I'm Sandra-dee... Blowing with hostility. :abnormal:

Stay safe guys! Glad to hear the storm's mostly avoiding everyone.


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 30, 2012)

Sandy has left the area   boy was she angry


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 30, 2012)

See slideshow of damage to northeast US: Photos: Superstorm Slams East - weather.com


----------



## GDPR (Oct 30, 2012)

Scary stuff.

Some people are claiming this is just the beginning(the beginning of the apocalypse).


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 30, 2012)

Lost_In_Thought said:


> Some people are claiming this is just the beginning (the beginning of the apocalypse).



Some people claim that every time anything unusual happens.


----------



## GDPR (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree. I have been hearing "it's the apocalypse" since I was a child. I even had to miss a friends birthday party when I was really young because 'supposedly' a baby was born and said the world was going to end on that specific date, and then the baby supposedly died. I was really upset when the world didn't end.I missed the party for nothing.


....or maybe it DID happen, and this is all just a dream...


----------



## MHealthJo (Oct 30, 2012)

Holy mackerel, what a beast! D8 Hope all friends and family are safe..........


----------

